# "should teslas autopilot feature be illegal" ?



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

https://mindmatters.ai/2019/07/should-teslas-autopilot-feature-be-illegal/
yes


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

As long as people believe it’s actually “autopilot “, yes. They market it as something it’s not then explain what it isn’t when some numpty dies.


----------



## SinCityAngel (Jul 7, 2019)

Overall, I think John de Lancie's character "Q" in Star Trek - The Next Generation TV series stated it best: "if you're afraid of getting a little nosebleed, you might as well stay under your bed"

As the technology changes, some blood will be shed. This is always been the case whenever any new technology has been implemented into society. How many airplanes crashed? How many boats sank? I'm not even going to make any references to the farming industry which constantly creates new devices with sharper blades to cut fields down quicker. yet they are still making all of these things, aren't they? This is really no different.

Deep down inside, we want this autopilot thing to work. We just don't want any of the tragedy that goes along with it. If there were a technology that allowed you to fall asleep and get to your destination safely and it was proven to have done so 1000 or maybe 2000 times over, you would definitely jump on board. If it was cheaper than taking a human being who always wanted a raise and benefits which would increase your fare payments, you would strongly consider using the automated technology.

We are just an impatient group of life-forms on both sides of the token. All the companies want to be the first to release the technology so that we can put money toward more research and development. All of the customers want to get on this thing but they want it to be 100% safe the minute it steps off of the showroom floor. History has proven that it has never been like that. Even something as harmless as milk wasn't deemed 100% safe until Louis Pasteur came out with that cool process.

You can go ahead and advocate making autopilot illegal, but it's coming anyway...


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

SinCityAngel said:


> Overall, I think John de Lancie's character "Q" in Star Trek - The Next Generation TV series stated it best: "if you're afraid of getting a little nosebleed, you might as well stay under your bed"
> 
> As the technology changes, some blood will be shed. This is always been the case whenever any new technology has been implemented into society. How many airplanes crashed? How many boats sank? I'm not even going to make any references to the farming industry which constantly creates new devices with sharper blades to cut fields down quicker. yet they are still making all of these things, aren't they? This is really no different.
> 
> ...


lol where are you getting this idea that the technology is 1000 times safer ?

not only is it not safer but nobody wants it

as soon as people try to let teslas drive themselves they drive themselves into an emergency vehicle or center median


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

SinCityAngel said:


> Overall, I think John de Lancie's character "Q" in Star Trek - The Next Generation TV series stated it best: "if you're afraid of getting a little nosebleed, you might as well stay under your bed"
> 
> As the technology changes, some blood will be shed. This is always been the case whenever any new technology has been implemented into society. How many airplanes crashed? How many boats sank? I'm not even going to make any references to the farming industry which constantly creates new devices with sharper blades to cut fields down quicker. yet they are still making all of these things, aren't they? This is really no different.
> 
> ...


Good grief.
Misrepresentation is not innovation. That misrepresentation is destroying people's lives. 
People such as yourself who imagine that technology is far more advanced with greater capabilities that it actually has are evidence of how the deceptive marketing of the technology is dangerous.

At this stage any technology in a vehicle that is described as "self driving" is dangerous. It is a lie the technology doesn't exist. I buy something on a show room floor i expect it to do exactly what the people that sold it to me said it would do. Safely.


----------



## SinCityAngel (Jul 7, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> lol where are you getting this idea that the technology is 1000 times safer ?
> 
> not only is it not safer but nobody wants it
> 
> as soon as people try to let teslas drive themselves they drive themselves into an emergency vehicle or center median


But I'm sure you will agree that out of all the Tesla owners that there are out there, not each and every one has died when using the auto navigation? If each and every last Teslas sold and used with auto navigation killed a person, not only would that make news, I'm sure the Tesla business with no longer be in business, don't you agree?



everythingsuber said:


> Good grief.
> Misrepresentation is not innovation. That misrepresentation is destroying people's lives.
> People such as yourself who imagine that technology is far more advanced with greater capabilities that it actually has are evidence of how the deceptive marketing of the technology is dangerous.
> 
> At this stage any technology in a vehicle that is described as "self driving" is dangerous. It is a lie the technology doesn't exist. I buy something on a show room floor i expect it to do exactly what the people that sold it to me said it would do. Safely.


As I stated before, it's not 100% perfect, yet. We just all really want it to be. I agree that some features are misrepresented, but this is a practice that has been in place with marketing for years about almost everything. However, these things are still getting sold whether the features are being used or not. Remember, even though we want to point out the flaws, there are more successes than failures and that is why things continue to be produced regardless of how they are represented.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Tsla almost ran me over at the airport, it shot out like a rocket from the toll booth,over to my lane ... lady said sorry ... she had sunglasses and ok looking...I was just concentrating on her looks.
Tsla’s On the road going too fast.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

SinCityAngel said:


> But I'm sure you will agree that out of all the Tesla owners that there are out there, not each and every one has died when using the auto navigation? If each and every last Teslas sold and used with auto navigation killed a person, not only would that make news, I'm sure the Tesla business with no longer be in business, don't you agree?
> 
> 
> As I stated before, it's not 100% perfect, yet. We just all really want it to be. I agree that some features are misrepresented, but this is a practice that has been in place with marketing for years about almost everything. However, these things are still getting sold whether the features are being used or not. Remember, even though we want to point out the flaws, there are more successes than failures and that is why things continue to be produced regardless of how they are represented.


its not that the car cant drive by itself for a small amount of time...the problem is that it will screw up and thats all it takes...these things will never ever be perfect like a human is that isnt distracted or drunk


----------



## SinCityAngel (Jul 7, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> its not that the car cant drive by itself for a small amount of time...the problem is that it will screw up and thats all it takes...these things will never ever be perfect like a human is that isnt distracted or drunk


Well... They haven't stopped the production of Distracted or Drunk Drivers, either! ???


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

SinCityAngel said:


> Well... They haven't stopped the production of Distracted or Drunk Drivers, either! ???


yeah but they do have driver assist technology in lots of new cars that help eliminate distracted driving accidents


----------

